# The Curious Case of the INTP



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I'm an INTP 
through this simple poem you will "understand" me. 
I live in my head and it's a nice place. 
Crammed with fiction and imagination, it somehow has space. 
I've been called arrogant, crazed, [email protected]$$, I treat these as my name.
Yet, I love each one just the same. 
To my friends, I give advice for them to hear. 
To my enemies, I give them a sneer. 
I know this poem is short and concise. 
These words are sure to suffice. 
"All the world's a stage, and all men and women merely players. However, I'm an observer." :crazy:


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome, welcome INTP
Mere cherubs, both of us
In this swamp of angels be
Or praps two imps, thus
To this garden of devils flee
Make yourself comfy, and please
Try and ignore this poetic miss


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome =)
I like you already =)


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Come to the S side and you can turn your imagination into a reality.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

why would one want to do that?

--and welcome


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

why wouldn't one want to do that?


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

did you just ask an intp to come up with possible motives, expecting that flipping the question around would make it harder to answer? You're one E away from making a very foolish argument, dear friend :tongue:.


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

...so a monkey walks into a bar.

:mellow:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I love INTP types this is proven for my love for TROPE, Slow Riot, Cryptonia, and Nightriser.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> did you just ask an intp to come up with possible motives, expecting that flipping the question around would make it harder to answer? You're one E away from making a very foolish argument, dear friend :tongue:.


Yes I did and I'm still waiting for an answer.:tongue:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

_...so a monkey walks into a bar._

. . .orders a beer and sits down. He starts to play some keno and study the form guide. The barman says "My brother runs a circus, he could use someone with your talents!"
The monkey replies "What does he need a welder for?"


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

Trope said:


> _...so a monkey walks into a bar._
> 
> . . .orders a beer and sits down. He starts to play some keno and study the form guide. The barman says "My brother runs a circus, he could use someone with your talents!"
> The monkey replies "What does he need a welder for?"


...ACTUALLY...

...but then I figured it might be inappropriate ^_^


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Yes I did and I'm still waiting for an answer.:tongue:


fair enough:

1. Imagination is more substantive than reality.
2. Making things into reality takes effort, which reduces the energy you have left to imagine things.
3. Imagining experience is much more enjoyable than the gray, disappointing world around you.
4. If your imagination becomes reality, than you have to defend it so that nobody else snatches it up and steals it from you.
5. When someone comes along who you like, you get to be the "pleasant surprise" when they find out all that goes on inside your head.
6. You can rest smugly in assurance of the fact that while Ss think you're impractical, it's only because they can't see beyond their own hands.
7. If all your imagination stays imagination, S-types find you boring, so you don't have to waste your time talking to them about real things.
8. The combination of 90% silence, 9% brilliance, 1% stupidity, and 0% productivity make people think you're the quiet, eccentric genius.
9. #7 and 8 ensure you ample amounts of Introverting-time.
10. When you get arrested for designing new and more powerful explosives to sell to the highest bidder, jail is no punishment because your surroundings don't make up your world.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> fair enough:
> 
> 1. Imagination is more real than reality.
> 2. Making things into reality takes effort, which reduces the energy you have left to imagine things.
> ...


Fair enough,

1) There's a reason there's the word real in reality.
2) Actually doing the stuff you come up with is half the fun.
3) The world is grey and disappointing because people are experiencing things in their imagination rather than in real life.
4) Defending your reality makes up the full fun.:tongue:
5) People also get a pleasant surprise if you actually do stuff that they wouldn't expect you to do.
6) And while Ns think that Ss can't see past their own hands, they can't see what's right in front of them.
7) If imagination stays imagination, then nothing gets done so all you have left to talk about is imagination.
8) The same combination also gets absolutely nothing done so people eventually come to think of the person as lazy.
9) #7 and #8 ensure that nothing ever gets done
10) When you get arrested for designing new and more powerful explosives to sell to the highest bidder, you can just blow up the police station.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Fair enough,
> 
> 1) There's a reason there's the word real in reality.
> 2) Actually doing the stuff you come up with is half the fun.
> ...


1. You're right. It's because sensors are the majority.
2. Unless you're an N, which he is.
3. See #1
4. Yeah. I really can't complain here. It surely would be.
5. They get a _short-lived chuckle_ if you do something unexpected. They get a _lifetime of engaging conversation_ if you turn out to be deep instead of boring.
6. I don't know what your talki--hey, now that you mention it, skin _does_ have some pretty amazing qualities, doesn't it? I've never stopped to look at it before, but keeps everything bad out, still manages to let sweat _out_ when you're getting hot, repairs itself, and wipes clean as easy as a kitchen counter. And what exactly makes those creases on your hands fall where they do, anyway? Do our miniature movements as babies form the creases that are to last a lifetime, or are babies born with them? I wonder if any enlightening cultural insights would come from studying the qualities attributed to hands when objects are anthropomophized in historical literature. I'd bet you there's a biblical study to be done, there. 

I might have to try this "looking at my hands" more often--you've given me some great ideas.

7. This is sheer nonsense: you're forgetting that there are many, many, many S-pawns to carry out our ideas for us. Why would we do it if someone else would for us?
8. While we do nothing ourselves, the underlings get it done for us. We're not lazy--we're managers.
9. See #7 and 8.
10. Not much to add here, either. That sounds like a damn good time to me. ...what can I say--I'm a sucker for explosives


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. One quick question mcgooglian....are there cookies on the S side?:crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

1) If Ns were the majority, then what would it be called? Imagily?:tongue:
2) To each his/her own.
3) If sensors are the majority, then the world wouldn't be grey and disappointing since we'd be doing stuff to make it interesting.
5) But doing unexpected stuff can also provide something to talk about as well as attract more people who are willing to talk to you.
6) I will help you come up with other great ideas in the future.
7) And why would anyone do anything for you?:tongue:
8) See #7
9) See # 7
10) Explosives are awesome aren't they?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

ChaosRegins said:


> Thanks for all the replies. One quick question mcgooglian....are there cookies on the S side?:crazy:


Of course there are, we have whatever your heart desires.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

"There are very few personal problems that cannot be solved through a suitable application of high explosives." I agree with this statement.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey ChaosRegins - enjoy yourself here


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

Res said:


> Hey ChaosRegins - enjoy yourself here


Thanks. I think I will enjoy myself....interesting people dwell here.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

ChaosRegins said:


> "There are very few personal problems that cannot be solved through a suitable application of high explosives." I agree with this statement.


I live by this statement, I have no enemies as a result.:tongue:


----------

